# Installing vintage Jieldé lighting



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks like you might have to go to France to find the right box. It probably won't be legal to install those.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Smileyboy said:


> I have a customer that wants a bunch of these light hung throughout his home. The lights are old Jieldé Lab lights.
> I'm trying to find a box I can use to mount these and or a way to change how it's mounted. I'd like to just use conventional 4/O pan boxes to mount the lighting fixtures.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


How about " round threaded covers?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Looks like you might have to go to France to find the right box. It probably won't be legal to install those.


That could be a LONG WALK:laughing:


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Interesting what you can find on the internets.. These lights seem to be a big deal. Found them at various US shops. Now I wonder if they are UL listed.
http://www.surrounding.com/Products/Jielde/Loft_D1000X_Wall_Spot.asp


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Brown and blue wires too(blue probably the neutral). Do you need to run 230v to them or will 208v work? Are they CE listed?


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

No idea... I need to call one of the lil shops today..... I'm sure the "pretty people" inside will have no idea. We tested one at length. Works fine. 
There's a few companies that even make US box adapters...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If there is no sticker I doubt they are listed- no ground either


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Yep, these aren't UL listed. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Smileyboy said:


> Interesting what you can find on the internets.. These lights seem to be a big deal. Found them at various US shops. Now I wonder if they are UL listed.
> http://www.surrounding.com/Products/Jielde/Loft_D1000X_Wall_Spot.asp



I doubt they are unsafe. Bigger concern would be mounting them.


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Mounting wasn't too bad. We had customer brackets made. I'm taking all those lights down, installing one keyless per room and blanking off the rest. After we get our final it will be T&M for the install.


----------

